

The Blogosphere - how big and profitable it really is? - Sharel
http://www.sharelomer.com/2010/07/blogosphere-market-stats-how-big-and.html

======
patio11
I would sooner believe that Obama has been captured by little green men flying
on dragons and nobody noticed because of clever interference run by the
Illuminati than believe any of these statistics.

~~~
plnewman
Fred Wilson wrote on this a year and a half ago. I find his response a lot
more realistic: <http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/01/avoiding-the-bi.html>

~~~
Sharel
Great link, thanks pal. i also loved the review by Marc Andreessen
[http://techcrunch.com/2009/02/20/andreessen-on-charlie-
rose-...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/02/20/andreessen-on-charlie-rose-i-am-
creating-a-fund-full-video/) who said we should stop the printed press and go
digital...

~~~
wallflower
RE: Stopping the printing press... If you have not yet read:

[http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/03/newspapers-and-
thinking...](http://www.shirky.com/weblog/2009/03/newspapers-and-thinking-the-
unthinkable/)

------
acangiano
> It takes about 100,000 unique visitors a month to generate an income of
> $75,000 a year.

My programming blog has had about 110K+ visits over the past month (85K+
absolute unique visitors). It didn't make me $6K, not by a long shot. In fact,
it made less than 1/10 of that.

Of course, if my blog was a shady site about Acai Berries, then perhaps the
figures would be different. On average though, I have a hard time believing
the numbers reported by the article.

~~~
Sharel
Hi Antonio,

This report was by technoarti in the state of the blogsphere 2008... I visited
your blog @ <http://blog.antoniocangiano.com/> and it seems great, i will
subscribe to it :)

I am so happy that you got this numbers, its always great to meet people who
help others grow.

we need more services which will enable people bloogers who has traffic to
make more revenue from ads and grow thei community...

Maybe we can think of something, i did not see any ads in your blog... will
love to talk more @ sharel.omer@gmail.com

~~~
acangiano
Hi Sharel,

I was actually referring to my biggest blog, <http://programmingzen.com>.

